

The match between the two actual strongest chess players in the world just began - apetresc
http://tcec.chessdom.com/live.php

======
apetresc
In case it's not clear, this is the TCEC
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thoresen_Chess_Engines_Competit...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thoresen_Chess_Engines_Competition)),
widely regarded as the "world championship" of computer chess. This is the
superfinals, between Komodo
([http://komodochess.com/](http://komodochess.com/)) and Stockfish
([http://stockfishchess.org](http://stockfishchess.org)).

It just began at the time of posting, it's a best-of-48 and will likely last
2-3 weeks.

